
Adbusters: 25 Nov. Buy Nothing Day - chippy
http://www.adbusters.org/bnd/
======
Fr0ntBack
I think it will be an uphill struggle to try and persuade people that they
should buy less stuff today rather than more.

~~~
chippy
I like one of the quotes that say "Can you resist the urge to splurge? Or will
Black Friday bully you into buying things you probably don’t need. "

